# Mealy bugs



## randbrod104 (Aug 1, 2020)

I have mealybugs in my paphs. I’ve tried alcohol, Orthene without and with Palmolive, Bayer 3 and 1 without and with Palmolive. Still have them. Suggestions?? Spray with something else? Malathion? Repot? Spray with something before repotting???


----------



## Ray (Aug 1, 2020)

The orthene or the bayer product should certainly get them, so I'm guessing you did an incomplete treatment.

Most insecticides only kill adults, so any eggs or immature bugs remain unaffected and can then grow and multiply. Add to that the fact that the suckers can live in the potting medium on the roots, too, and how you treat becomes more important.

Wet all surfaces of the plant and thoroughly soak the potting medium. Repeat that two more times at one-week intervals.


----------



## randbrod104 (Aug 1, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## CarlG (Aug 1, 2020)

I use Talstar P. It is a synthetic pyrethroid, and is a waxy material that doesn't smell. Comes as a water dispersion. Works quite well for me. If the plants are small enough, dunk them in a bucket of the stuff.


----------



## abax (Aug 1, 2020)

Orthene should have done the trick. Is it the 97% wettable powder?
Orthene has to soak the potting medium throughly and usually has
a killing effect for at least two weeks in my greenhouse. It doesn't
need to be used with anything but water per instructions.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 2, 2020)

I echo Angela and Ray. Be sure the orthene touches all plants surfaces and saturate the medium and pot. I get the best eddefr when I run it through the pot.

Carl. I will have to check our Talstar. Orthene smells horrible.


----------



## rwalsh (Aug 2, 2020)

Ray said:


> The orthene or the bayer product should certainly get them, so I'm guessing you did an incomplete treatment.
> 
> Most insecticides only kill adults, so any eggs or immature bugs remain unaffected and can then grow and multiply. Add to that the fact that the suckers can live in the potting medium on the roots, too, and how you treat becomes more important.
> 
> Wet all surfaces of the plant and thoroughly soak the potting medium. Repeat that two more times at one-week intervals.


I use Cyonara both inside and outside. It does not smell bad actually (plessant), lasts for weeks or longer, and kills most everything esp. Mealies. It was not effective against thrips however and I had to resort to Bayer which contains Imidacloprid (an ingredieant of last resort for me)


----------



## rwalsh (Aug 2, 2020)

rwalsh said:


> I use Cyonara both inside and outside. It does not smell bad actually (plessant), lasts for weeks or longer, and kills most everything esp. Mealies. It was not effective against thrips however and I had to resort to Bayer which contains Imidacloprid (an ingredient of last resort for me)


I need to add to my post that the only thing for spider mites that has worked for me is insecticidal soap.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2020)

Water, Neem oil, alcohol, Lavender Oil soap, a pinch of Merit 75. There is also a product that make fungus spores that kill mealies. Industrial level stuff.


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Aug 3, 2020)

What kind of mixes? I've used water/alcohol/soap


----------



## MorandiWine (Aug 9, 2020)

I have been happy using Safari as a systemic.


----------



## Greg Barnes (Aug 10, 2020)

I have been using the following recipe for years with very good success on mealy bugs and it controls other insect pests such as red spider mite, various scales. It has produced better results for me compared to insecticides.

Per 1 litre of water I add 20 ml spraying oil plus 20 ml isopropyl alcohol and drop of dishwasher liquid and I spray the whole plant. I follow up with 2 or 3 sprays @ 2 week intervals. Keep the pressure in the spray bottle high and set your nozzle to produce the smallest spray droplet. 

The spraying oil I use is registered in New Zealand for fungicidal and insecticidal applications (EnSpray 99).

For a large collection of orchids or commercial applications, I have often thought that applying the mixture using a high velocity motorised spray would work well. The swirling action of the wind would transport the droplets to cover most of the exposed surface area of plants. 

An added bonus is that after application your leaves look *"clean".*

I hope that helps.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2020)

Greg Barnes said:


> Per 1 litre of water I add 20 ml spraying oil plus 20 ml isopropyl alcohol and drop of dishwasher liquid and I spray the whole plant. I follow up with 2 or 3 sprays @ 2 week intervals. Keep the pressure in the spray bottle high and set your nozzle to produce the smallest spray droplet.


Similar to my mix but without the industrial strength killer!


----------

